# Other health news 16/03/09



## Admin (Mar 16, 2009)

*'Brain decline' begins at 27
*http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7945569.stm*

Meet the coffee tester whose tastebuds are worth ?10m*
His 10,000 finely-tuned tastebuds have been likened to the legs of a supermodel. Which might explain why Costa Coffee has just insured its chief taster's tongue for ?10million.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1160460/Meet-coffee-taster-tastebuds-worth-10m.html

*Cancer cure a step closer*
NINE out of 10 cancer deaths could be prevented after scientists searching for a cure discovered a “missing piece in the jigsaw”.
http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/88262/Cancer-cure-is-step-closer

*Hospitals 'may say no to top-ups'*
Leading hospitals in England say they may be forced to refuse patients who want to top up their care because they fear they could be breaching NHS rules.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7924523.stm
*
Over the counter killers*
None of the friends she was lunching with that day could have even imagined Marianne James's sense of dread as she stared into her handbag and realised she'd run out of her 'fix'.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...he-potentially-lethal-pills-sale-chemist.html

*Fury over rise in prescription charges*
Charges for NHS prescriptions and dental treatment in England will increase next month, the Government said today, despite calls from doctors to scrap fees all together.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...nd-AGAIN--despite-doctors-calls-scrapped.html


----------

